

Calculator Forensics (2002) - neonhash
http://www.rskey.org/~mwsebastian/miscprj/forensics.htm

======
morcheeba
I love how most of the HP calculators produce the same result, even between
ones with different processors. This is because it uses an internal
interpreted language, SystemRPL, to do most of its complex and trigonometric
math functions. As long as the simple interpreter is correct, handling complex
math functions is portable between models.

[http://www.hpcalc.org/hp48/docs/programming/](http://www.hpcalc.org/hp48/docs/programming/)

------
owenversteeg
I'm a vintage calculator collector and I love to see this topic getting
featured on HN! If anyone has any questions about vintage calculators just
ask.

